# Candle packaging



## Ben Little

I am trying to find a place that sells boxes that we can display our candles in, something with a window in the front, some people are giving them as gifts and I don't have anything other then tissue paper and a bag to put them in for the customers. 

I want to get them in Canada and close to Nova Scotia if possible.

Different sizes would be best

Thanks
Ben


----------



## snl

Darn Ben, now that you've gone commercial, don't you have an "administrative assistant" to handle these chores for you?


----------



## Ben Little

Yes I do, I'm wearing that hat right now.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Well, it might be easier if you specified what size boxes you are looking for. Candles have a wide variety of shapes!


----------



## Ben Little

boxes for 12" tapers, set of 2. 8" tapers, set of 2 . Just to start with.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

I suspect that you may have to settle for similar boxes that weren't designed specifically for candles, unless you are prepared to order 2500 units to get a _custom _size.

These gift boxes have a clear top. I'd start by ordering a sample of these boxes to see if you can make them work for your use:









Product page: http://usbox.com/Boxes/Specialty-Size-Vu-Top-2-Piece-Set-Up-Boxes/0LV/

Put the candles diagonally in the box, perhaps with some nice tissue to fill the void. Can't help with a Canadian supplier.


----------



## Bee Bliss

Check Betterbee for candle boxes with clear lid or plastic candle sleeves that can be heat sealed.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Good call!

Here is a link to the relevant Betterbee page: http://www.betterbee.com/Products?search=candle+box

Also, a different source - in NJ: http://www.tealightboxes.com/Taper_Candle_Gift_Boxes_Clear_Acetate_Cover_p/wtcc-11-25-pack.htm


----------



## Ben Little

Thanks, I might have to order from the US if I can't get anything in Canada.

I am going to email my suppliers and see what they have or suggest, surely they must have had that question asked before considering they sell the molds .

Ben


----------



## Bee Bliss

Here is the link for the candle sleeving:

http://www.betterbee.com/Products/Packaging-Labels/3-Candle-Sleeving-200-ft-roll 

Keeps candles clean, too, and in matching pairs.

p.s. Thanks Rader, you help a lot of people!


----------



## Jesse21

Hey folks. Thanks for all the information in this thread. I'm planning to start a small honey distribution chain in GTA. We have the infrastructure in place and the only cause of concern now is packaging. To ensure high quality and longevity, it is absolutely necessary to have the honey packed well. Spoke with a guy from Clearpak solutions who provide packing for candles: http://www.clearpak.com/markets/candles/. Does anyone here have something to add to it?


----------



## JoshW

http://www.clearbags.com/box


----------

